# can you swap a fwd motor to a sr20 or rb25?



## nissanchik25 (Dec 21, 2004)

i have an 05 spec-v and i was just wondering if you can swap my Qr25 fwd to a sr20 or rb25?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

sr20de or det yes, because it came in a fwd setup (actually awd, but a fwd layout), but the rb no


----------



## nissanchik25 (Dec 21, 2004)

whats the difference between the de and the det?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

det = turbo


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

why would you want to do this? if you are set on a SR, i would just get a sentra SE...it isnt worth the money and time a swap would take, not to mention the QR is gaining in tuner support.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> why would you want to do this? if you are set on a SR, i would just get a sentra SE...it isnt worth the money and time a swap would take, not to mention the QR is gaining in tuner support.


 what about the 1.8


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Thundercat said:


> what about the 1.8


Michael Hall is in the process of turbocharging a QG. That engine with FI can make a boat load of power.
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/qg18de.php


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Newbies need research before posting questions like this. 

1) please read the "NEW MEMBERS CLICK HERE" or "NEW MEMBERS READ THIS BEFORE POSTING" threads in every forum you enter.
2) Read all the stickies in every forum you enter. They DO have valuable information that we stickied because we don't want to post it over and over and over again.
3) Search the board and the internet. If something doesn't seem right to you, take 10 seconds and run a quick search on a few different keywords. If you come up with nothing that answers your question, please feel free to post.

This thread is closed. Please, follow the above numbers.


----------

